# is it okay to fill up aquarium with hot tap water?



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Joon - In some homes only the hot water goes through the water softener and that can add salts to the water.

In my house ALL the water goes through. I use it mixed, I don't believe it's a problem for my tanks.


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

If the hot water tank has a bunch of sediment in it, that could be a problem. Having said that, I use water that is as close to the water temperature in the tank when I refill.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

I use a combination of hot and cold to get 78 degree water. Been doing it for several years.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

just be carefull with extreem temp changes with the glass. hot water and cold glass could cause a temp shock causing the glass to break


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

jreich said:


> just be carefull with extreem temp changes with the glass. hot water and cold glass could cause a temp shock causing the glass to break


This would be my fear. Other than that, might be a little extra calcium in the hot water if your tank is old and crappy like mine...no big deal.


----------



## slowride (Jan 20, 2012)

i never thought about the the stuff that settels in the bottom of the hot water tank..is it k just to fill the tank up with cold water??????


----------

